
Why you should not worry about Facebook suing you for using React.js - reactishere
Worst Situation
===============<p>If you use react.js code and FB&#x27;s sues you for a patent and win&#x27;s. You will still not loose your right to use react.js in your code.<p>BSD+ license is not to shoot startup&#x27;s or intellects down. It&#x27;s for FB to protect their IP. I do not know what IP FB is protecting with BSD+, can anyone list it down here so people don&#x27;t become miserable thinking too much about things going south.
======
sharemywin
I'd be more worried about owning part of a product/company that patents
something facebook decides to "compete" by stealing your patented invention
then you can't sue because you used react. Especially if your in some kind of
VR company.

~~~
reactishere
so let's say if it happens FB sues you, what will they sue you for.

1\. Holding a patent on your own IP.

In that case according to FB

3rd point here:
[https://code.facebook.com/pages/850928938376556](https://code.facebook.com/pages/850928938376556)
"unless your patent counterclaim is related to Facebook's software licensed
under the Facebook BSD+Patents license."

How is this relation formed. Only if you have a product in the same vertical
as FB and have a similar patent. In that case you should not have used React
in the first place use vue.js

